
[Educational Hack] Want to explain your friend/girlfriend/mom about Ethereum? - cryptrends
https://cryptflix.com/videos/ethereum/
======
spunker540
Cryptflix is an obvious idea, I wish I had it!

But this headline’s a little non-inclusive. Seems to infer that guys are in
the know and that moms and girlfriends aren’t.

While I understand HN’s audience probably skews male, and that crypto owners
definitely skew male, it’s not productive or beneficial to drive home that
point in marketing. That’s the surest way to keep the status quo.

